# The OFFICIAL Gulf State Park Pier website



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody>http://www.alapark.com/GulfState/Gulf%20State%20Park%20Pier/ 

<SPAN class=postbody>For all those who have been curious...

<SPAN class=postbody>


> Gulf State Park would like to announce the <U>GRAND OPENING </U>of our new pier on Thursday, July 23, 2009 at 9 a.m.


<SPAN class=postbody>


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link!!! but the prohibited ones???? Like no firearms...not that I have ever neededor would ever need one....but with no alcohol allowed I don't see why a ccw permit holder can't have it with him or her.<H2><U>*PROHIBITED*</U> </H2>

*Pets*-*Soliciting-Shark Fishing-Reels over 4.0-Cast Nets-Gill Nets-Wire Crab Traps-Spears*

*Speer Guns-Bed Rolls-Cots-Sleeping Bags-Sleeping-Skates-Skate Boards-Bicycles-Running*

*Horseplay-Fireworks-Firearms-Sling Shots-Beach Umbrellas-Lounge Chairs*


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

*"Sling Shots"?...I,ve always wanted to shoot fish with a slingshot...LOL*


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

theyre killing me with the no trolley fishing rule .whats up with that!!!!!!!!!!!:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## whiskersticker (Jun 27, 2009)

> *saltfisher1 (7/16/2009)**"Sling Shots"?...I,ve always wanted to shoot fish with a slingshot...LOL*


when we were small we brought sling shots and marbles and shot at the boats that came to close so maybe thats where that came from


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *whiskersticker (7/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *saltfisher1 (7/16/2009)**"Sling Shots"?...I,ve always wanted to shoot fish with a slingshot...LOL*
> ...


I guess that and shooting birds.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I like how they spelled "speerguns"....very nice.


----------



## CarlosHawes (Jul 19, 2009)

I also noticed that the regulations posted on the website included this little jewel of a typo:



"No cooking of pier"


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

'No Sleeping'?



I guess that leaves us old coots that like to 'nap' between bites out? 



How long do you have to have your eyes closed to be considered as 'sleeping' "



Inquiring minds want to know. I don't want to get into trouble with the 'Pier Police'. C2


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

> *Charlie2 (7/19/2009)*'No Sleeping'?
> 
> I guess that leaves us old coots that like to 'nap' between bites out?
> 
> ...


Just remember the old coal miners method. When they nudge you to wake you up, just say, "Amen". 

They can't touch you.


----------

